# recurves



## trutexan (Feb 27, 2006)

brand new PSE coyote recurve bow, used PSE stalker recurve bow, arrows, bowfishing rig, tools, bag target, etc, etc for sale 8324526070


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

im looking for a good recurve set up for bowfishng how much would you like for it???


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

what are the weights on the bows?


----------

